# It is Maple Syrup time, again



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I tapped trees today, and sap was flowing when I did - around 10:30AM. With the recent very cold weather, the ground is well frozen. I am hoping that the warm temps forecast for the next 10 days will get the sap flowing well, and the cool nights and frozen ground will pull it back down at night. I am expecting to be cooking by tomorrow. 

I see that Kroppe bumped some older posts, but thought this deserved its own post for this year.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Besides ebay, where can i buy the tools for tapping maples? Also once i gather it how do you prepare it?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

As a memorial to our dying Canadian friend, we asked him to pick a spot in our yard, and choose a tree type for us to plant. He chose a Sugar Maple for a nice spot near the hammock in the side yard.

Now I need to learn a bit about sugar maples.  

Is there a particular variety that is better than others? When to plant? Planting particulars? Better off as a do-it-yourself project (probably more satisfying that way) or better to have a nursery plant it?

A website would be helpful, too...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jim.k-irbo (Jan 30, 2007)

For supplies and info try Sugarbush Supplies.com 
Google didn't bring it up but msn took me right to it
the co. is located in Mason Mi. ph# 517-349-5185


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Snow's Sugarbush 
Address: 3188 Plains Rd, Mason, MI 48854 
Phone: (517) 676-2442 

I only got 3 gallons of sap yesterday, from 10 spiles in 4 trees. But the ground is frozen pretty solidly, and I expect that to pick up in the next few days. I have quite a bit of syrup left over from last year, cause my kids are getting older and don't eat it as much. I will probably make less this year, and will cook down the first 100 gallons or so of sap at once, to get the richest and best syrup, instead of just the most. That first good run of the year is always the best.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Thanks for the info, folks.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Thank you for the info. I just need a little starters kit or something to get me hooked.


----------



## Rackdaddy153 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey all, its good to hear of the tapping that is taking place. I not going to participate this year due to still having over 10 gal left from the pervious years and no one to give it to (ha,ha, Rob). The land that my dad and I tap just got sold to a developer but the woods was given to the township as parkland. We have been intouch with the Township Supervisor who is excited to the fact that we want to tap the trees, so next year I will fire up the evaporator. Good luck to all of you!! May your pancakes drip with homemade gold!! 
Brad


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey guys, don't forget that pure maple syrup makes the best ice cream topping in the world! Good stuff.

As for just getting started and not wanting to put up much money, you can make a spile yourself. Just remember that all you need is a hole for the sap to go into and a hole for it to go out on the outside of the tree. After you get the sap you need to boil it a lot...but DO NOT try to do this inside your house! If so, you will have a nasty job of cleaning the walls and ceilings of a sticky mess.

Also, if you do not cover the sap buckets rain or snow melt will get into the sap. You can boil that out if you wish but it wouldn't be worth it. I remember as a young kid when we never covered the sap buckets. After a rain we had to go around and dump all the bucket and got no sap. It wasn't a big problem then as we only tapped maybe 100 trees or so. 

The Mother Earth News once ran an article on making maple syrup and told how "easy" it is and how to make your own spiles etc. Perhaps you can look that up. Seems I remember it as being a good article. I do remember it was a long, long time ago. I no doubt have it somewhere.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I just switched to using hoses on my old (circa late 1800's ) taps, and running the hoses through the lids of plastic 5 gallon buckets, last year. This keep the bad water out, and the good sap in. I also do not collect bird crap, and little twigs and leaves, and dust which blows into the buckets when they are not covered. Some of the days with the heaviest flows are warm rainy late Winter/early Spring days. I always hated dumping that sap, which had water which ran down the outside of the tree, because it was contaminated. But make no mistake, THAT SAP WILL RUIN AN ENTIRE BATCH IF YOU USE IT. The water running down the tree bark picks up stuff that makes the sap spoil. I have wasted too much sap to take that chance ever again. THAT is why I went to covered buckets. I could literally use some short pieces of copper pipe for spiles (getting them out might be a task), and just slide the right size rubber tubing over it, and run the tube into a bucket. 
On the heaviest days, 2 spiles gives me 5 gallons of sap in 24 hours. 1 gallon/day/spile is pretty good, most of the time. 

I used to just hang 1 1/2 gallon plastic pails from the spiles. I wasted a lot of sap, on the days which had the most production. 

I also do not boil my sap, ever. I just put it on low heat, and slowly evaporate it. My sap comes out a nice thick consistency, and is honey colored. It almost tastes like it has vanilla in it, when it is finished. Sometimes I can it before it gets just perfect, and that is thinner, but still light colored. I have plenty left from last year, so everything I can this year will be thick and rich.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Fish: If you don't boil, how long does it take you to evaporate on low heat?

I did this a few years back and was a joy to do, but I haven't had the time the last two years. Plus, I moved to a city atmosphere for 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I cook sap for a long time - usually 6 weeks. I use turkey roasting pans on my gas stove, and pretty much leave the burners on low while we are at work/school; and while we are in bed. It does add a LOT of moisture to my house, and we vent the house a bit. It is a bonus at the beginning of the season (now) when the nights are still cold, and my house is still dry. I cooked close to 350 gallons of sap last year, and got around 8 gallons of syrup. 
I wouldn't try this on an electric stove. They burn stuff to the bottom of pans too easily, and this takes awhile. I could see that being a problem.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> Snow's Sugarbush
> Address: 3188 Plains Rd, Mason, MI 48854
> Phone: (517) 676-2442
> 
> I only got 3 gallons of sap yesterday, from 10 spiles in 4 trees. But the ground is frozen pretty solidly, and I expect that to pick up in the next few days. I have quite a bit of syrup left over from last year, cause my kids are getting older and don't eat it as much. I will probably make less this year, and will cook down the first 100 gallons or so of sap at once, to get the richest and best syrup, instead of just the most. That first good run of the year is always the best.


Did you ever use it in a smoked fish brine? It makes the best smoked lake-steelhead-brown trout and even salmon I and most people that tried it ever had, teamed up with apple wood.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I've boiled sap in my kitchen several times, never had a problem with mess on the ceilings or walls. 

Spiles (taps) can be found at mom & pop type hardware stores. There is a lawn/garden supply in downtown Ann Arbor (5th Avenue maybe, the street that is one block west of Main St.) that has them. 

I like my pancakes swimming in the stuff, literally soggy with syrup!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have to admit that my favorite way to have some syrup is just to take spoonfuls while is it hot and fresh - right before I can it. It just doesn't get any better than that. I haven't had any production in the last couple days - it just hasn't been sunny. But I still am cooking the first slug of sap I got - probably have enough to can 2 pints; but I will wait until it at least makes sense to can some - a gallon or two.


----------



## dugal (Aug 17, 2006)

We tapped half a dozen a couple years ago, got about a quart that boiled down to... well, you know, not much but we were hooked. I now have 2 dozen SPILES and have identified as many nice sugar maples on my Cheboygan Co. property. With weather patterns the way they are this season when do you think a good time to start tapping would be?

Doug


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Start now! You can't tap too early, but you can tap too late. Too early and the worst that happens is you get low amounts of sap. Too late and you get bitter sap, as the trees start to bud.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Once the buds start to open it is time to pull the buckets!

I like to drink the syrup when it is about 3/4 done. Best tasting tea you'll ever have. 

Yes I agree that the hoses are the best thing. Years ago not many did it but it surely makes a huge difference! You don't pick up other crap, it stays out of the rain etc. A huge plus is if your land slopes so you can run the taps into a big hose with a big collector at the bottom of the hill. Saves much work.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

In order for sap to run, it has to be above freezing in the daytime, and below freezing at night. When the ground is first thawing (and is still frozen), you might get sap continuously if it stays a few degrees above freezing overnight. Once the ground thaws, if the temp stays above freezing for a couple of days, the sap will stay in the tree, and will not drip any longer. You have to get it while it is flowing upward during the daytime, and flowing back downward at night. The upward flow in the daytime is what produces a good flow.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

The tree I have tapped is running like crazy today. It's 40 to 41 degrees right now. It's time!


----------

